
Band uses delay from Facebook Live to loop a song - ozym4nd145
http://mashable.com/2017/10/03/the-academic-facebook-live-loop
======
plandis
Didn't like the song but enjoyed the creativity of it!

------
eurticket
Creative, someone was bound to it.

------
inkubus
good idea, not so good implementation

